# What is your dosage of estrogen if doing patches? Please help!!



## Joojooberrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I did a FET 2 days ago in Prague. This is my 3rd go although 1st in Prague. I requested to use oestrogen patches and progesterone injections (rather than tablets and pessaries). I am wondering if they have given me the right dosage as it seems to differ from the last protocol I had from Barcelona?  ANy ideas please? what are you guys taking?

Current: 3 patches Climara (50), 3.8mg estradiol, releasing 50mg/day - change every 7 days
Previous: 2 patches evopad (100), 6.2mg estradiol, releasing 100mg/day, change evrey 3 days (72 hours) 

I contacted the clinic (via an intermediary who is very nice but which really is an inefficient and unsatisfactory way of working) and she says the doctor says it's fine or I CAN DOUBLE THE DOSE IF I LLIKE?? 

Can anyone else tell me their post fet dosage? I'm really worried as I know that this is a sensitive time and upsetting the hormones can result in mc. Please any advice??


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Joojooberrie

I'm on holiday at the moment, but I will try and remember to check when I get home as I have some left over. I was on estradiol patches and had one every three days. Do you have clinic in the uk you have used before that could ring and make a general enquiry with? I've no idea whether you can have too much estrigen but that might be a good place to start researching if no one here has any answers.

I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry. The clinic know what they are doing and it obviously can't make much difference. Especially if the message you are getting is to add more if you feel you need it. At this point when I ring my clinic worrying about stuff like this they say they are just trying to fix my head (I switched from pessaries to injections in the 2ww as I was stressing they don't work!).

I hope this helps, most important thing is to relax really.xx


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi !

I am doing tablets estrogen (400mg) and Progesterone pessaries (1200mg) every day after the transfer! This is according to the instructions from Cyprus. I had 600mg progesterone daily before by instructions from Riga... I am also wondering if this is the correct dose at all?

Anyone here to compare the dose?


----------

